#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável Técnico para registros de provedores junto ao CREA

## alisonribeiro

Estou a disposição para atuar como responsável técnico nas áreas de elétrica, computação e telecomunicações.
Estou aberto a negociações, e aceito propostas em todos os estados da federação.

No caso de estarem interessados, por favor entrem em contado pelo meu e-mail.
Atenciosamente.



Alison Ribeiro
Engenheiro de Computação
E-mail: [email protected]

----------

